# ebay changes SUCK



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

did yall hear? I heard on the news that come september ebay wont allow buyers to pay with money orders/checks/ or anything other then credit card or pay pal. Now as someone whos mother wont let me get pay pal or use her credit card this really sucks!!!!!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well there will be ways around it, I always write in my listing if I accept Money Orders or Checks, most of the time I dont accept them anyway as there are waaaaay to many fradulent Money Orders and cashiers checks floating around. Trust me, this will be a big mistake by Ebay to do this as many people with rage about this. 

Although I have not heard this yet, I will do some searching to see what is up.

Melty


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like something Ebay would do. In order for most people to accept credit cards, a third party such as Paypal is needed...can you guess who owns paypal? You guessed it...Ebay!

Ebay gets ya by charging you to list something, charging you a selling fee when it sells, and a third fee to accept paypal. 

Problem is, as of yet, there's no real competitor offering an alternative.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I've always used PayPal, so it doesn't really affect me.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Sounds like something Ebay would do. In order for most people to accept credit cards, a third party such as Paypal is needed...can you guess who owns paypal? You guessed it...Ebay!
> 
> Ebay gets ya by charging you to list something, charging you a selling fee when it sells, and a third fee to accept paypal.
> 
> Problem is, as of yet, there's no real competitor offering an alternative.


that _is_ stupid.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't see how EBAY can stop 2 people from agreeing on a money order. That transaction is between the buyer and seller. EBAY gets its money from the listing fees and from final auction price, which is billed to the seller's account. Of course, the seller has PayPal fees if the 2 parties use PayPal, which is even more money for EBAY. 

I dunno..I guess EBAY could try something like that but I think it would lose business. Some people prefer money orders because they don't trust online banking.

Sounds kind of bogus to me.
Don't get too worried yet GothicCandle!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Here you go GothicCandle, this explains everything.

THIS WILL MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Here you go GothicCandle, this explains everything.
> 
> THIS WILL MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER


ah, the news didn't saw it was only in australia. I'm glad its not in america, I would never be able to buy anything off ebay again if it was.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry, but this will make you feel worse. On EBay, in the News section this is the very top article, posted today

http://www2.ebay.com/aw/core/200808.shtml#2008-08-20070116

"Starting this fall, we're moving to an electronic checkout process that's faster and more reliable for sellers and buyers. As part of this move, checks and money orders will no longer be accepted on eBay, although buyers can still use these payment methods for item pick-up, at the seller's discretion. In addition, the electronic payment methods will be fully integrated into eBay checkout. For example, if a seller has an internet merchant account, a buyer will be able to directly enter a credit card and never have to leave the site.

Today, items paid with check or money order are 80% more likely to result in an item not received (INR) than those paid with credit card or PayPal. Also, buyers who pay with check or money order are 50% more likely to leave negative feedback than those who pay with electronic methods. So starting in late October, 2008, we are moving to 100% electronic payments - credit cards, ProPay, or PayPal."

Since I always use PayPal, it doesn't affect me either, but I know that there are going to be a lot of people that are really upset by this latest ebay stunt.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

smileyface4u23 said:


> Sorry, but this will make you feel worse. On EBay, in the News section this is the very top article, posted today
> 
> http://www2.ebay.com/aw/core/200808.shtml#2008-08-20070116
> 
> ...


NONONONONONONONONONONO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This isn't FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I completely agree with you - No, it's not fair.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That really doesnt surprise me. Ebay while bringing people together with items one wants to sell and others are looking for was great for a while until this became EBAY the mother of all garage sales money making machine. They are in this to make money their attitude is if you dont like it dont use ebay. There are millions upon millions of other people going to use it if you dont. They hold the monopoly on this type of site and can do what they want. Until the government steps in and regulates them like they did Ma Bell then we are just sinking in their black hole of B.S. and have to go along if we want to get along.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Guys guys, calm down...there is an easy workaround if you don't have access to a credit card and Paypal.. Get a pre paid VISA at the Grocery store. Yea, it costs 4 bucks to load it, but you don't need anything else. It works perfectly, I use it for ALL my online shopping. No chance of ID theft either. If it gets cracked, just get another card(never happened yet). I'd rather spend the 4 bucks to the card company than give it to Ebay.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Now that is a brilliant idea Doc...
There ya go Gothic


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a debit card at a separate bank set up for on-line stuff only. my pay-pal is set up that and I don't keep much money in that account at any given time. The prepaid visa is an awesome idea Dr. M.


----------

